# DNA help



## Mahir (12/1/17)

I'm looking to get a new mod. I'm thinking of going DNA but not sure, is it just a hype? What makes DNAs so 'special'? Is it worth the price tag? I'm either going to get a Minikin v2 or a Therion 166. Should I spend the extra or would the Minikin be suffice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (12/1/17)

im wondering the same, would like to see responses


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/1/17)

i got both dna and minikin v2...if u like tinkering with software, customising etc go for dna

minikin v2 with the software update tc is just fine, the curve mode in power mode is awesome and u can limit dry hits etc

is dna worth r2000 to r2500? dont know...

PS Im still looking for this answer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/1/17)

Mahir said:


> I'm looking to get a new mod. I'm thinking of going DNA but not sure, is it just a hype? What makes DNAs so 'special'? Is it worth the price tag? I'm either going to get a Minikin v2 or a Therion 166. Should I spend the extra or would the Minikin be suffice?



To be honest, the DNA boards aren't really worth it if you don't intend on using it for TC. The DNA boards excel when it comes to being able to tweak your TC curve and in theory create a perfect TC vape (which in my opinion is a PITA)

I have a DNA 200 Vaporshark. I like its form factor and the fact that it is light weight, but i wouldn't say the board is any better than something like the Minikin V2

I personally would go for the Minikin v2 as opposed to the Therion. That way you can spend the extra bucks on juice or another tank/rda

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shabbar (12/1/17)

i have the therion 166 and minikin. both do wattage the same. the dna shines in temp mode.
i just like the way the dna fires feels more smooth imo + theres escribe . theres alot of fine tuning for your mod
therion 166 is really nice and go for this if u want a more premium mod.


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/1/17)

shabbar said:


> i have the therion 166 and minikin. both do wattage the same. the dna shines in temp mode.
> i just like the way the dna fires feels more smooth imo + theres escribe . theres alot of fine tuning for your mod
> therion 166 is really nice and go for this if u want a more premium mod.



@shabbar update ur minikin software and it makes tc awesome..orig software had tc issues

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (12/1/17)

A large part of the appeal of a Therion or Skar are the looks and buid quality. Would i have baught them at this price if it was not for looks,.. I doubt it. DIY'ing coils and juice makes life complicated enough without adding a zillion new parameters that need tuning. Having said that, it is nice to be able to customise screens etc, but the main purpose of a mod is to power a coil, the rest is more of a indirect bunus.

Regards


----------



## Silver (12/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> i got both dna and minikin v2...if u like tinkering with software, customising etc go for dna
> 
> minikin v2 with the software update tc is just fine, the curve mode in power mode is awesome and u can limit dry hits etc
> 
> ...



@incredible_hullk , can I get the "curve" update on my minikin 1.5? Or is it only for the V2?


----------



## shabbar (12/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @shabbar update ur minikin software and it makes tc awesome..orig software had tc issues



thanks will give it a go


----------



## shabbar (12/1/17)

Silver said:


> @incredible_hullk , can I get the "curve" update on my minikin 1.5? Or is it only for the V2?


[
the minikin boost has the curve , im not sure if the 1.5 has firmware upgrades ?


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/1/17)

Silver said:


> @incredible_hullk , can I get the "curve" update on my minikin 1.5? Or is it only for the V2?


@Silver havent seen new software for 1.5 on asmodus site

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/1/17)

shabbar said:


> thanks will give it a go


@shabbar 

http://www.asmodus.com/asMODus-Minikin-2-180W-p/asmodus-minikin-2-180-touch.htm


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/1/17)

ok so gonna play around with my dna today...built a single coil clapton ss inner kanthal outer and will upload wire profile to escribe and lets test the tc since its a ss core

will report back later...


----------



## spiv (13/1/17)

I feel the biggest benefit of the DNA mods is the software you can use to customise your vape. Creating a temperate curve on Steam Engine for a special kind of coil and uploading it to the mod for it to manage temperature control perfectly is pretty cool. But you don't NEED a DNA Mod for this... check out this thread for custom firmware for some other mods: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/custom-mod-firmware.t28963/

That being said, if you're just using the mod in wattage mode, most mods should work pretty well and have features like preheating.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/1/17)

testing complete...serpent mini 22 5 wrap 26 ss/32 kanthal a1 0.43 ohm. on minikin 2 tc battled vape was cold and was cutting off too quickly, inputting tfr values from steam engine with same results.

dna results: uploaded the csv file for custom wire from steam engine to mod. tc handled perfectly and device monitor confirmed consistent temp of 240 degrees

conclusion : for hybrid wire coils tc on dna works flawlessly with ss as core. i now see the benefit of dna

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## shabbar (13/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> testing complete...serpent mini 22 5 wrap 26 ss/32 kanthal a1 0.43 ohm. on minikin 2 tc battled vape was cold and was cutting off too quickly, inputting tfr values from steam engine with same results.
> 
> dna results: uploaded the csv file for custom wire from steam engine to mod. tc handled perfectly and device monitor confirmed consistent temp of 240 degrees
> 
> conclusion : for hybrid wire coils tc on dna works flawlessly with ss as core. i now see the benefit of dna




did not doubt the dna for a second


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/1/17)

shabbar said:


> did not doubt the dna for a second


me too @shabbar ..only got dna for 3 weeks and this is my 1st real playing...very happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

